# WLAN - ndiswrapper - Debian 3.1



## thekillah (10. Mai 2005)

Hallo,

ich habe heute unter Debian 3.1 den ndiswrapper mittels .deb Installiert und nach anleitung kompiliert. Nun hab ich das Problem das modprobe ndiswrapper garnicht starten kann bzw. nicht findet.

Wo kann mein Fehler sein ?


----------

